# Monitored Anesthesia



## Southie32 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello,

Is the only way to identify a monitored anesthesia procedure by billing with modifiers?  

My understanding is that modifiers G8, G9 & QS are modifiers that can be used when billing for a monitored anesthesia service.  I am not sure if this is the only to identify this procedure.  Any help on this is appreciated.


----------



## hgolfos (Jan 27, 2010)

You are correct, G8, G9 and  QS are modifiers which indicate MAC.  The only payers we have that require these mods are Medicare and United Healthcare.  We have one payer which requires a HCPCS code instead of ASA when providing MAC and that is D9242 (Medicaid of GA)

Hope this helps.


----------

